# Challenged finding correct files to do first CM9 install



## tablet32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope this is the right place to ask.

I'm new to this and trying to do my first HP Touchpad Android install. Plan on using the last nightly from 8-19. I've read several installation guides but still have a couple of problems before I can start. I've searched the web for necessary install files but found so, so many bad links so I'd appreciate some verification.

(1) I'm looking for good links to ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller . At http://goo.im I did find copies in /devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools. Are these the correct versions? I had concern they may be under development.

(2) I read I need to rename the nightly update and the CWM files to be prefixed with "update-". Do I also need to add the update- prefix to the gapps zip file?

(3) Is recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip the replacement for ClockworkMod.zip. I want to verify this is the correct file I should be using for the install.

Thanks in advance. And in case it helps anyone else, here's the files and locations I finally found.

1. ACMEInstaller2

2. ACMEUninstaller

3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip - http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list
moboot_0.3.5.zip

4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) - http://cmw.22aaf3.com/tenderloin/recovery/
update-recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip ***renamed to prefix with "update-" ***

5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice - http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin.
update-cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip ***renamed to prefix with "update-" ***

6. Universal Novacom Installer - http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/downloads/list
UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.3.jar

7. The latest Gapps.zip - http://goo.im/gapps
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip


----------



## mcsinfl (Sep 8, 2011)

tablet32 said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> I'm new to this and trying to do my first HP Touchpad Android install.  Plan on using the last nightly from 8-19. I've read several installation guides but still have a couple of problems before I can start. I've searched the web for necessary install files but found so, so many bad links so I'd appreciate some verification.
> 
> ...


ACMEInstaller2 and other install files on my google drive account here:

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0ByMThHDLBUntT1RmY1E2bXJvR0U/edit


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

tablet32 said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> I'm new to this and trying to do my first HP Touchpad Android install. Plan on using the last nightly from 8-19. I've read several installation guides but still have a couple of problems before I can start. I've searched the web for necessary install files but found so, so many bad links so I'd appreciate some verification.
> 
> ...


The jcsullins files are good to go. He's very engaged on Touchpad development. The test stuff is in testing. You will find copies of most the other support files in the other folders.

I would recommend ACMEinstaller3. it doesn't require rename of "update-" except strangely for the gapps. Even if you use ACMEinstaller2, rename the gapps with "update-"

You seem to have all the other files located. Best of luck, your gonna love your new HP Touchpad with CM9


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like you found everything you need, the ones in JCSullins tools folder are good to go.
I would also recommend acmeinstaller3, go ahead and rename the Gapps and CM9 files with 'update-' just to be safe, but I just used acme3 and it worked great.

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip is also correct, and the 04/29 Gapps, so looks like you are good to go.[/background]


----------



## tablet32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks all. It was a bit scarey but got things installed using ACMEInstaller2, although I was impatient and hadn't seen all the replies before I went for it. New to Android, I'm trying to find where options are but generally quite pleased.

I DID NOT use update-recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip file. Found a link pointing out that the dlownload link was different than the mirror link which was something like update-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip so I went with it. Seems to work. I booted to CWM and was able to do a backup.

What should I have seen from installing the gapps file? I could get to the Play store, but after install had no google apps installed. I even reinstalled the gapps zip file using CWM. It said successful but I saw no differences. Am I missing something? I just installed google apps separately from store e.g. maps, mail, etc


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

tablet32 said:


> Thanks all. It was a bit scarey but got things installed using ACMEInstaller2, although I was impatient and hadn't seen all the replies before I went for it. New to Android, I'm trying to find where options are but generally quite pleased.
> 
> I DID NOT use update-recovery-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip file. Found a link pointing out that the dlownload link was different than the mirror link which was something like update-clockwork-tenderloin-1012.zip so I went with it. Seems to work. I booted to CWM and was able to do a backup.
> 
> What should I have seen from installing the gapps file? I could get to the *Play store*, but after install had no google apps installed. I even reinstalled the gapps zip file using CWM. It said successful but I saw no differences. *Am I missing something?* I just installed google apps separately from store e.g. maps, mail, etc


If you can open the *Google Play Store*, then you have it. That is what GAPPS installs. *GAPPS = Play Store*
Forgive me if the following info seems a bit basic, but I think you might benefit from my ramblings.

=====
- When creating the _*cminstall folder *_and transfering it initially from your PC to webOS via USB to the so-called SDcard, you could have had all 4 .zip files in it (_*moboot, ClockWorkMod, CyanogenMod, GAPPS*_).​
- If you were very careful and renamed each .zip to begin "_*update-*_" and executed the ACMEinstaller2 correctly, each .zip it installed would have been removed from the _*cminstall folder*_.​
- The initial launch into Andriod with the successful GAPPS load will begin the Google Account Wizard which enabled the *Play Store*. Based on what you stated, you got this far.​=====

It sounds like your ICS is operating as designed. The fact that you have the _*Play Store*_ is proof your GAPPS installed.	Welcome to your new Andriod Tablet.


----------



## TriPop51 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am doing the same installation and have the aforementioned 4 files in the cminstall folder on my tablet. However, when I start the AcmeInstaller2 via the command line I was expecting to see some penguins and text scrolling on the tablet, which I do not see. All I see is the HP symbol, at it seems as though the tablet is hung up/locked. The first time I put the Tablet into recovery the PC poped up a message saying drivers installed ok, however do to the acmeinstaller2 not working I have tried several reboots, re-installs of the novacom, actually I never got the "universal Novacom" to install on my 64 bit windows 7 machine for some reason, always hung up. So I downloaded the WebOs Doctor file, which has novacom in it and installed from that. Oh, and one of the instructions I found stated i needed to install the latest WebOS Doctor, I don't know what that is or why I need it.. Anyway, can someone tell me if I am doing this correctly or do I need to start over somewere. Thank you very much for your help!

OK, NEVER MIND - I FIGURED IT OUT - I had to use _*ACMEInstaller3*_ - this worked fine and was a major releif to FINALLY get this to work.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F32274-acmeinstaller3%2F&v=1&libid=1346623924229&out=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo.im%2Fdevs%2Fjcsullins%2Fcmtouchpad%2Ftesting%2FACMEInstaller3&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CCAQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Frootzwiki.com%252Ftopic%252F32274-acmeinstaller3%252F%26ei%3DqNlDUJTSIafZ6wG1rIGwDQ%26usg%3DAFQjCNFmGtf9UD9jdauboJJ7iD-vgvbrNg&title=ACMEInstaller3%20-%20HP%20Touchpad%20-%20RootzWiki&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo.im%2Fdevs%2Fj...%2FACMEInstaller3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13466262265972


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

TriPop51 said:


> I am doing the same installation and have the aforementioned 4 files in the cminstall folder on my tablet. However, when I start the AcmeInstaller2 via the command line I was expecting to see some penguins and text scrolling on the tablet, which I do not see. All I see is the HP symbol, at it seems as though the tablet is hung up/locked. The first time I put the Tablet into recovery the PC poped up a message saying drivers installed ok, however do to the acmeinstaller2 not working I have tried several reboots, re-installs of the novacom, actually I never got the "universal Novacom" to install on my 64 bit windows 7 machine for some reason, always hung up. So I downloaded the WebOs Doctor file, which has novacom in it and installed from that. Oh, and one of the instructions I found stated i needed to install the latest WebOS Doctor, I don't know what that is or why I need it.. Anyway, can someone tell me if I am doing this correctly or do I need to start over somewere. Thank you very much for your help!


1 - when you power on the Touchpad to webOS recovery (also known as bootie) holding the Volume Up when powering on... do you see the LARGE USB icon?
2 - when connected via USB to your Win7 64bit, what device does the system tray show as connected? That should be Novacom (Palm) Bootie.
3 - when you envoke the intall command from a DOS window, what is the response after you hit enter? That should return to cmd p[rompt with no error message.

For the record, I recommend the latest ACMEinstaller3, but ACMEinstaller2 will still work. NEVER use ACMEinstaller.exe for CM9. The use of webOS Doctor should only be employed when your webOS or partition structure is FUBAR.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

TriPop51 said:


> I am doing the same installation and have the aforementioned 4 files in the cminstall folder on my tablet. However, when I start the AcmeInstaller2 via the command line I was expecting to see some penguins and text scrolling on the tablet, which I do not see. All I see is the HP symbol, at it seems as though the tablet is hung up/locked. The first time I put the Tablet into recovery the PC poped up a message saying drivers installed ok, however do to the acmeinstaller2 not working I have tried several reboots, re-installs of the novacom, actually I never got the "universal Novacom" to install on my 64 bit windows 7 machine for some reason, always hung up. So I downloaded the WebOs Doctor file, which has novacom in it and installed from that. Oh, and one of the instructions I found stated i needed to install the latest WebOS Doctor, I don't know what that is or why I need it.. Anyway, can someone tell me if I am doing this correctly or do I need to start over somewere. Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> OK, NEVER MIND - I FIGURED IT OUT - I had to use _*ACMEInstaller3*_ - this worked fine and was a major releif to FINALLY get this to work.
> 
> http://api.viglink.c..._13466262265972


Glad you got it worked out. However, using ACME3 had nothing to do with it working. Something was keeping your TouchPad and PC from communicating or you made a mistake the first time you tried to install CM9. Needless to say, you got it done and why it happened will have remain one of those unsolved mysteries. Keep in mind that if you have to use the installer or uninstaller and this happens again, be looking for the reason. I always connect the usb cable after I have put the TouchPad in recovery(bootie) mode(large white usb symbol). I listen for the taletail sound that indicates the two are properly connected. If I don't hear that sound, I always double check device manager on the PC and look for an entry in the list that says something like Palm Bootie or something like that. One can always try unplugging and replugging the usb cable and check again. Or try a different usb cable. Since it worked once, you know that you have the correct files installed, so start looking for the reason the install failed to start. Maybe you made a syntax error when you entered the command. To keep that from happening, I created a "notepad" file with the commands I use so I can just copy and paste them into the command window. Use NotePad to do this, not a work processor.


----------



## coriaina (Jan 3, 2013)

I did a step by step installation of CM9 from webosnation.com, and seemed to do it successfully. However, I get to the part where the TouchPad reboots, goes to the moboot screen, I select cm9, then I see the CM logo as if it's about to work. It stays there for about 20 seconds, then the HP logo flashes and goes back to the moboot screen. I read another person's post about this same problem, and the solution was using the mirror file on ACMEInstaller. I have no idea what that means. Can anyone help me? I have ACMEInstaller3. These are the instructions I followed: http://www.webosnation.com/how-install-cyanogenmod-9-android-your-touchpad

Any help is appreciated. I'm new to this.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Using the CyanogenMod official wiki is always helpful....

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/index.php?title=Install_CM_for_tenderloin

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

